

An amazing deep-field view of Centaurus A by an Amateur Astrophotographer - sytelus
http://phys.org/news/2013-05-amazing-deep-field-view-centaurus.html

======
sytelus
Full res images here:
[http://rolfolsenastrophotography.smugmug.com/Astrophotograph...](http://rolfolsenastrophotography.smugmug.com/Astrophotography/Centaurus-
A-Extreme-Deep-Field/29643205_8ZwvgW#!i=2536914799&k=mNgSprP)

